# Which is the better sound quality crossover,Alpine 3672 or Hifonics Calisto



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I was looking to find out which crossover ,The alpine 3672 active crossover or the Hifonics Calisto active crossover has the best sound quality of the two to make your car stereo sound the best. I know the alpine 3672 can be ran three way front active and 2 way rear active,Will the Hifonics Calisto be able to do that as well. Also which of the two has the better features for setting and getting the maximum sound quality out of your midrange, midbass and tweeters. Any info and direct comparisons will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, Hopefully we can get an answer to this question. I see 43 other people other than myself are interested in the answer .Mabe today will be the right day for someone to come along that has used the both of these.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Haven't used or know much about the Callisto but I've used a 3656 for a long time and it's one of my favorite active x-overs.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, What would be the difference between the alpine 3672 and your model you described.Will the alpine 3672 model be better sounding since it is the flagship model or will both be the same.I have always used alpine passive crossovers like the alpine spx-f17t passive crossovers.Will the sound quality for midrange,midbass and tweeter be a lot better than the passives or the same.If it is different or better ,how will be different or better in terms of sound quality.Also how do you protect your tweeters. I am so used to the passive crossovers having the tweeter protection built right into them.Sorry for so many questions. Thanks carey


----------

